# caffeine at bmq



## nocknee (26 Sep 2009)

Is there coffee or tea? I have 3 cups per day maximum, but if I have to go without I'll factor that into my preparations rather than waiting till I get there.


----------



## kratz (26 Sep 2009)

It is available during meals, even in field rations. The quality of the caffeine served is another discussion.  

As with any drug (including caffeine) you might want to read CMP's website on the topic.


----------



## ModlrMike (26 Sep 2009)

Don't worry. If the army ever removed caffeine from the day things would come to a screeching halt.  :


----------



## JAWS228 (26 Sep 2009)

He's not kidding.  I have personally observed an incident where 2 Majors and a Lt-Col spent half an hour discussing the coffee setup in their CP.  Where the army operates, there will be a constant and steady supply of caffeine ready to pour down your gullet.  And if you're lucky they might even include those nice french vanilla flavoured creamers too!   :warstory:


----------



## kratz (26 Sep 2009)

Hell,

I have had sumariners walk out of my course at 9:59 for soup, frig the coffee.  : Granted, I was brought along and the soup was worth it, but it does ruin the TP.


----------



## freakerz (26 Sep 2009)

Only coffee with caffeine available to recruits in the Mega are the ones available at vending machines and (probably) Subway.

The cafeteria has decaf, most people don't know it, psychological thing eh.


----------



## Armymedic (26 Sep 2009)

Bad ju ju will be upon you if you have cravings for anything on BMQ...if you can go _______* free for a week prior to getting on BMQ, things will be better for you.

*caffeine, smoke, sleepless night, injury, etc


----------



## kratz (27 Sep 2009)

freakerz is the current mentor in St Jean. 

If you are coming to Borden BMQ, the Mess does have coffee for those who can snag a cup in during their meal timings.

Edit: My post was literally too Navy.


----------



## gcclarke (27 Sep 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> Hell,
> 
> I have had sumariners walk out of my course at 9:59 for soup, frig the coffee.  : Granted, I was brought along and the soup was worth it, but it does ruin the TP.



If the training plan didn't accommodate soup, it wasn't a very good training plan.


----------



## kratz (27 Sep 2009)

bloody skimmers, boats and all that rot...now that we got that and a good fart out of the way, pass me thar pepper for me own soup. 

Edit: For the army types, the caf is assumed.  :nod:


----------



## Cadaren (27 Sep 2009)

freakerz said:
			
		

> Only coffee with caffeine available to recruits in the Mega are the ones available at vending machines and (probably) Subway.
> 
> The cafeteria has decaf, most people don't know it, psychological thing eh.



lol sitting here on grad week myself and I can tell you all that the coffee in the Caf has caffine in it.  You can get defcaf in there as well.  And if your really hard up you can get coffee in Subway after you've hit the week 5 mark and then only if your staff allows you.  Also each break room has a coffee machine in it, the GBA has 3 alone, but it comes out hot as lava so drinking it in 10mins or less is next to impossible unless you share and water it down with the fountain.


----------



## freakerz (27 Sep 2009)

Cadaren said:
			
		

> lol sitting here on grad week myself and I can tell you all that the coffee in the Caf has caffine in it.  You can get defcaf in there as well.



Interesting, I go by what the staff told me (not a coffee drinker) so maybe you're right.

Anyhow, most people (on my platoon) ended up buying red bulls, shakes and whatnot. (at the Canex)


----------



## Greven (28 Sep 2009)

I`m sitting on Grad week right now as well, and the coffee in the Green Break Area isn`t half bad. I`m an expresso junkie myself. But in the earlier weeks, thats all I knew. After week 4, May it rain redbulls because the Canex is readily accessable. There is no shortage of caffeine, We would have serious issues without. Even the IMPs have coffee and tea selections... quality varying...


----------



## Jorkapp (11 Oct 2009)

Cadaren said:
			
		

> lol sitting here on grad week myself and I can tell you all that the coffee in the Caf has caffine in it.  You can get defcaf in there as well.  And if your really hard up you can get coffee in Subway after you've hit the week 5 mark and then only if your staff allows you.  Also each break room has a coffee machine in it, the GBA has 3 alone, but it comes out hot as lava so drinking it in 10mins or less is next to impossible unless you share and water it down with the fountain.



That's what the "Espresso" setting is for. All the caffeine, half the liquid.


----------



## ballz (11 Oct 2009)

I always had a serious beef with the caffeine levels in the mess... now I think I know why.

Make note of this: every Sunday I would make sure I had enough loonies/quarters (good to have a mix cause the machines are picky) to last me the week. We never knew when we would get a chance to get to the GBA to get bills and stuff changed up and I saw way too many green bills get donated to those machines than to try and get change from them.

It is pretty much impossible to drink a full coffee during the breaks but that Van Houten stuff is some seriously potent coffee. Me and a buddy would always split one and top it up with water and then we got it down, and seriously a half a coffee worked wonders... 3 or 4 of em into you throughout the day and you're golden.


----------



## stuter (14 Oct 2009)

I tried to refrain on my bmq even though I probably did my bmq in the best place possible, the wack thats all I will say, it probably wouldve helped, the only classroom lectures we could stay awake in were the padres lessons and CBRN we got most of our naps in on the range, the second that first shot was fired when i was in the butt's bam lights out, same with ml rides id be out cold for the whole ride back knowing only 2 hours of sleep was ahead of me


----------



## ajp (23 Oct 2009)

Chocolate Covered Coffee Beans.......


----------



## kratz (23 Oct 2009)

ajp said:
			
		

> Chocolate Covered Coffee Beans.......



and Jolt (Red Bull, Extream ect..)    Wait!! That was studying in univeristy. Strike that.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Oct 2009)

I'm drinking Mill St. Brewery Coffee Porter right now.  Does that count?   ;D


----------

